# chicken wings on keto



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

chicken wings on keto

with no seasoning

good or bad ?

thanks in advance


----------



## Big Bobby (Aug 31, 2010)

Chicken wing are good source of protein and healthy fats?

I don't think so.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

nothing wrong with it IMO.

As long as it fits in with your macros for meals/day then go for it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I often have fried hollumi as a cheat when on keto... v low carbs so game on


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks every one for the input


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Tesco Barbeque selection for Keto, can't go wrong. Chinese Chicken Thighs, Hot&Spicey and BBQ Drumsticks and wings. Low carbs, tasty as


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

rankinc said:


> Tesco Barbeque selection for Keto, can't go wrong. Chinese Chicken Thighs, Hot&Spicey and BBQ Drumsticks and wings. Low carbs, tasty as


gona pop down tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

> Tesco Barbeque selection for Keto, can't go wrong. Chinese Chicken Thighs, Hot&Spicey and BBQ Drumsticks and wings. Low carbs, tasty as


Watch the sugar in the coatings/sauces if your on Keto.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

stl said:


> Watch the sugar in the coatings/sauces if your on Keto.


1.6g per 2 drumsticks, the others are all virtually the same. I checked all this before buying them, they are tasty as :thumb:


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Had to google what hollumi was but looks awsome def guna try that! :-D giant slice of cheese? Yes please!

Also watch out for the bbq stuff in tescos i was reading them packs the other day most the stuff has a fair amount of carbs because of the coatings.

On the other hand i got 3 packs of steaks with 2 steaks in each for a tenner in tesco mmm bargain!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Big Bobby said:


> Chicken wing are good source of protein and healthy fats?
> 
> I don't think so.


Actually that's exactly what they are. Did you think they were full of carbs?


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Big Bobby said:


> Chicken wing are good source of protein and healthy fats?
> 
> I don't think so.





AlasTTTair said:


> Actually that's exactly what they are. Did you think they were full of carbs?


Yeah that was what I was thinking. :confused1:

Why wouldn't they be a good source of protein? (Fats maybe not, but protein content is good).


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Cliff said:


> Yeah that was what I was thinking. :confused1:
> 
> Why wouldn't they be a good source of protein? (Fats maybe not, but protein content is good).


Well they contain saturated fats, but, as confirmed by the article bigjoe posted, saturated fats are a legitimate "healthy" source of fat.


----------

